# Pet Corrector



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I saw this in a store today and wondered if anyone has ever used it. I would like to stop Pipper from jumping on my little granddaughter (he leaves scratches on her arms) and from barking whenever a dog walks by our house. Not sure how he even knows there is a dog out there. Is this stuff safe to use since you are spraying into the air. I also don't want to terrify him either. It says it makes a loud hissing noise and apparently he scares easy because today he was very gassy and he had a rather loud one and it scared the living daylights out of him. He came running to me with his tail between his legs...."Mommy save me". If this stuff is safe to use, can I use it for barking AND jumping or would that confuse him. What is everyones opinion on this stuff.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

If you are talking about Pet Corrector in the red can I have it and I like it. All I have to do is show it to them now and they stop their mis-behaving. I use it for excessive barking, otherwise mine are absolutely perfect.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

lynda said:


> If you are talking about Pet Corrector in the red can I have it and I like it. All I have to do is show it to them now and they stop their mis-behaving. I use it for excessive barking, otherwise mine are absolutely perfect.:HistericalSmiley:


Yes it was in a red can. Your little ones MUST be perfect, just look at those angelic little faces! Can't imagine them ever getting into trouble.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I have used it too! It makes a loud pssssst noise. I just show mine the can also.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I keep a can or two here. It's a wonder drug as far as I'm concerned. It makes a loud hissing noise and stops the barking/jumping cold. I highly recommend it.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, I have never heard of this but I think I will try it out for really bad barking days.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

:HistericalSmiley: LOL! sounds like it may work well on Pipper


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

I 'm putting one on my shopping list ..


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/116873-how-stop-barking-2.html


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am using it for other unwanted behaviors. I must say for us it works well. No more problems with neighboors coming to the door and trying to nip them on their pants. Now I need to take the can with me to my daughter and use it to keep him from humping one of the chihuahuas. Not sure tho because the other dogs don't do anything wrong. But maybe just showing him the can will do the trick.


----------



## BradyLily (Sep 9, 2009)

pippersmom said:


> I saw this in a store today and wondered if anyone has ever used it. I would like to stop Pipper from jumping on my little granddaughter (he leaves scratches on her arms) and from barking whenever a dog walks by our house. Not sure how he even knows there is a dog out there. Is this stuff safe to use since you are spraying into the air. I also don't want to terrify him either. It says it makes a loud hissing noise and apparently he scares easy because today he was very gassy and he had a rather loud one and it scared the living daylights out of him. He came running to me with his tail between his legs...."Mommy save me". If this stuff is safe to use, can I use it for barking AND jumping or would that confuse him. What is everyones opinion on this stuff.


That's hysterical!! Brady does the same thing. He has no idea it's coming out of him!! He turns and looks at me as if I've done something. :HistericalSmiley:
I've never heard of this. I'll have to check it out. I keep the bay window shade open for Brady & Lily. They sit on the back of the couch looking out the window, but if someone comes by they both go bananas!! Where did you see it?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I got some this morning and tried it out when he was jumping on the treat cupboard. I was worried he was going to scratch my cupboards. Boy, did he ever stop jumping quickly. :aktion033: It really got his attention. The real test will be when my little granddaughter comes over.


----------



## BradyLily (Sep 9, 2009)

Great! Where did you get it from? I would love to try it. Does it have a scent??


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

BradyLily said:


> Great! Where did you get it from? I would love to try it. Does it have a scent??


I'm in Canada and I got it at Pet Value. It has no scent, it's just compressed air and makes a very loud hissing sound


----------



## BradyLily (Sep 9, 2009)

I'll have to see if the pet stores in my area carry it.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

This stuff is amazing. Pipper no longer jumps all over my cupboards when I'm getting him a treat. :chili::aktion033:. All it took was one spray and telling him no jumping and then giving him a treat for being good and now when he sees me getting a treat he just goes and sits patiently and waits. I can't believe it only took one spray. Can't wait for my granddaughter to come over and see what happens when I tell him no jumping because he loves to jump all over her. Hopefully he will figure out it means not to jump on people too.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Thank you i bought mine this morning so far i've used it twice 
i'm bringing it with me to the park this evening , the big dogs bully my maltese
so they better beware.


----------

